# 2K 144hz über Display Port splitten - Capturen mit zweiten PC



## Sharkhunter (18. Februar 2018)

*2K 144hz über Display Port splitten - Capturen mit zweiten PC*

Hallo liebe Community,

an meinem PC habe ich via Display Port einen 2K Monitor mit 144Hz angeschlossen. Da ich gerne ab und zu Streame und Aufnehme,
möchte ich das Capturen komplett auf einen weiteren PC/Laptop auslagern, um den eigentlichen PC zum zocken weiter zu entlasten.

Meine Idee bisher war:
Display Port Splitter > ein Ende kommt an mein 2K 144Hz Monitor, das andere via HDMI Adapter und HDMI Caputre Karte in den Aufnahme PC.
Anscheinend ist das ganze in der Praxis nicht ganz so leicht umsetzbar. Zum einem werden die 144 Hz wahrscheinlich nicht mehr an mein eigentlichen
Monitor übertragen und zum anderen werde ich das Signal erst gar nicht mit der Capture Karte abgreifen können, da diese nur Full HD bei 60Hz
unterstützt.

Welche Möglichkeiten gäbe es noch?


----------



## fotoman (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: 2K 144hz Ã¼ber Display Port splitten - Capturen mit zweiten PC*

Darf man fragen, was ein 2K-Monitor sein soll? Frei nach Forum und 4k (was im PC-Bereich ja auch nur 3840x1080 ist und nicht 4096xXXXX) müsste 2K dann für einen einfachen FullHD Monitor stehen, also  1920x1080@144Hz?

Das einzige, was mir dazu einfällt, wäre sowas
How to use a 144Hz monitor with an Elgato Gaming Capture card — Method #1
Zumindest Nvidia scheint in der Lage zu sein, beide "Monitore" mit unterschiedlichen Wiederholraten anzusteuern. Obwohl hier berichtet wird, dass es wohl nciht geht
Capture Card 144hz und G-Sync
Ok das ist (war?) wohl ein Bug in Windows 10, u.U. nutzt Du ja Win 7, dann ist das irrelevant
For those streaming with 144Hz Monitors using 2 PCs and an HDMI capture card here is my suggestion... buy a Steam Link. : Twitch

Deine "Idee" hatte auch schonmal jemand hier
Displayport Splitter (1x2) that supports 1080p @ 120 - 144hz + G-SYNC... does one exist? - Displays - Linus Tech Tips
mit dem zu erwartenden Ergebnis: es dürfte auch heutzutage noch keinen einfachen DP->HDMI Adapter geben, der mal eben so aus 144 Hz ein 60 Hz Signal macht. Zu befüchten ist dann auch noch, dass Du mit 2K-Monitor kein FullHD meinst sondern WQHD (also 2560x1440). Dann müsste der Konverter auch noch so nebenbei die Auflösung für FullHD anpassen.

Die einfachste Möglichkeit wäre natürlich, sich für die Aufnahme mal auf FullHD mit 60 Hz zu beschränken.

Oder man kauft sich sowas
Thruput - Sentinel TX DisplayPort
Wobei man vorher nicht nur einen Händler finden muss sondern auch klären muss, ob das Gerät neben 4K mit 60 Hz auch 2K mit 144 Hz aufnehmen kann.


----------



## Sharkhunter (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: 2K 144hz über Display Port splitten - Capturen mit zweiten PC*

Sorry, mit 2K meinte ich die WQHD Auflösung, wird dann wohl eher schwer umsetzbar, zumindest wenn man nicht all zu viel für Adapter, ext. Geräte usw. ausgeben will. Naja gut konnte OBS soweit optimieren, dass es keine negativen Einflüsse mehr auf die Spiel Performance hat.


----------

